# Added to my back patio garden



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I added a nice corner to my garden today --- added (3) 5G Purple Fountain grasses in front of and in a semi-circle one very large Alphonse Karr Bamboo. This bamboo is really nice and colorful ---
green vertical lines on nice 2" yellow stalks. Mulched it all in with cypress and put in soaker hoses & connected to existing soaker system. Should be really nice once it all fills out. Going to keep the bamboo cut back to around 7-8' tall -----

In any case, just wanted to share my little garden adventure. 

encil sm


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry Andy, but we need Pics if your gonna talk about it!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah! :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: What's up with no pics:question: :question: :question: :question: indian


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I doubled the size of my garden today. I put down 450 lbs. ammonium nitrate, 300 lbs. of 19-19-19, and 550 lbs. of lime. I am waiting for the soil to dry out a little before I take the pto tiller to it. I want to make the rows wider this year so I can just run the small 5 hp tiller up the rows to keep the weeds at bay.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yet another reason to buy the pto spreader. This is the last year I am spreading this stuff by hand in the push drop spreader. I must have walked 10 miles altogether. turtle


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Yet another reason to buy the pto spreader. This is the last year I am spreading this stuff by hand in the push drop spreader. I must have walked 10 miles altogether. turtle *


Yea but think of the exercise you got doing it :furious: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I doubled the size of my garden today. I put down 450 lbs. ammonium nitrate, 300 lbs. of 19-19-19, and 550 lbs. of lime. I am waiting for the soil to dry out a little before I take the pto tiller to it. I want to make the rows wider this year so I can just run the small 5 hp tiller up the rows to keep the weeds at bay. *


Going to try the same with mine this year. Wanted to last year, but the wife wanted them closer. Wellllllll,, guess I won THAT one! SHE had to do most of the weeding. 

Oh and ya. Comon Andy get on the stick. No pictures??????


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHA --- THe abuse.... Will take pics today...promise...


Andy
:spinsmile


----------

